# Writing a prayer - help please.



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,

I haven't posted on FF for a long time and mainly used the adoption board as that is where our journey  led us, but I could do with a little help and wondered if you might be able to give me some ideas.

I am training to be a Christian minister and have been asked to write a prayer for others for Sunday (12th Dec).  As this is the Sunday where the Church looks at the story of the Virgin Mary and, knowing my history, I have been asked to write a prayer for those who are struggling with infertility/living with infertility and/or for whom family and parenthood are not the way they had imagined (for a variety of reasons).  

I am very aware that for some in the congregation this Sunday will be incredibly hard and my prayer could either make them feel 'singled out' or 'upset' but for others the fact that the church recognizes their pain and difficulties around this 'family time' will be immensely supportive and important to them.  Especially as there will be a baby being baptised at the service too.

So...what phrases, words etc would YOU like to hear in a prayer that would be supportive but not doubly hard on a Sunday remembering the virgin birth? What should I avoid?


----------

